# Terminal Command For IPCONFIG



## StarBuck (Oct 2, 2001)

How the hell do you find out your ipconfig for your ethernet card or cards?


----------



## kevsteris (Oct 2, 2001)

type "ifconfig -a" at a terminal prompt....just typing ifconfig will give you all of the options. The -a shows all of your interfaces...

hope this helps...


----------

